# Lost Cataract Oars in Moab



## bigmtnsledskr (May 7, 2009)

I lost my oars on Sunday in the Moab daily, hit the second wave of whites wrong and got worked. They are Cataract Oars with Magnum blades and counter balanced weights, I'm super bummed should have had them tied up
Thanks


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

Dont feel bad your not the first person to get worked in that hole, hope you find them.


----------

